# Should I take the gear?



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi all,
I will be making my yearly trip to NYC on my way back to Boston. Planning on staying two weeks in Manhattan and was wondering if I should take a long some fishing gear. I'm not really familiar with the fishing in the area so any general pointers on where I could wet a line will do just fine. Are the blues around up there? Thanks in advance.

-addicted


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes take the gear Blues are your best bet with some striper action as well although it's better at night for the stripers this time of year.


----------



## Salty Fisherman (Aug 11, 2004)

*City Island is Hot Bronx NY*

undefinedundefined
Yes by all means take your gear and head to City Island in the Bronx, the party boats and fishing from shore is very good I personally caught blues and strippers by the bridge leading into the island 10 to 20 lbs 5 in all. Butter fish, mackeral, and bunkers is what I have been getting my best bites on. An I was on several party boats for the last 3 weeks and came home with no less than 7 blues and no more than 20 range from schoolies to 15 lbs not bad, great fights. I love to see them jump out the water and dance in mid air. Good Luck
Tight Lines and Screeming Reels


----------



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Cocoflea and Salty fisherman for the info. I'll let you know how I do next week. 

-addicted


----------

